# Sandisk QC lacking?



## JasonATL (Sep 12, 2012)

I have always relied on Sandisk SD cards. Other brands have let me down in not living up to the rated speeds. I have about a dozen Sandisk SD and CF cards.

However, my last two Sandisk SD cards (one an Extreme 32GB and the other an Extreme Pro 32GB) have both been DOA. Neither the camera nor the computer could format the cards. In the Extreme card case, the camera could see it, but reported an error. In the Extreme Pro case, the camera wouldn't even turn on. Had to pull the battery to get the camera back, indicating that the card itself had a short in it.

Had I just been lucky before, or is Sandisk quality slipping?

Regardless, any tips for a different reliable brand?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2012)

I suppose if not Sandisk, then Lexar.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Sep 13, 2012)

Where did you buy the cards from? 'Cuz I'd be suspecting that they just might be counterfeits....

b&


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 13, 2012)

I've never had a failed or corrupted card, and i've had hundreds. I always buy them from Adorama or B&H. There are just too many counterfit cards being sold where you don't expect it.


----------



## JasonATL (Sep 13, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Where did you buy the cards from? 'Cuz I'd be suspecting that they just might be counterfeits....
> 
> b&



One was from B&H and one was from Amazon. No indications that they are counterfeits. Both came with the usual RescuePro activation key.


----------



## Bosman (Sep 18, 2012)

yea my first thought was you bought it on ebay but i see thats not the case. Bummer.


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 18, 2012)

never had a problem with sandisk cards you have just been very very unlucky


----------

